# Just brought my hedgie home



## ninetshka (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, I literally just bought my male hedgehog, Obi, home about 3 hours ago. When I was handling him at his house he was very playful and relaxed, his quills were down and he was climbing all over me. Even when we were bringing him home in the car, he was still very relaxed, his quills were down and he was walking around his little carrier-cage smelling everything. However, since I have put him in his new cage, he has been really hostile and nervous. Whenever I try to pick him he balls up like crazy and hisses very loudly. Why is he suddenly so scared when he was fine in the car?  At the moment, he is in his igloo(which has ripped up fleece strips for nestling). His cage is sufficiently heated. 

What should I try and do? I've seen mixed reports for what I should do on the first day of owning a hedgehog - some people claim that they handle them despite the fact that they are hissing and balling up but I've seen other people say that you should leave them alone for 2 days?

In addition to this, he hasn't eaten/drank/gone to the toilet since he arrived. Is this cause of concern after 3 hours?


----------



## ninetshka (Nov 16, 2015)

Here is a picture in him in his carrier-cage


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Don't leave him alone. His hissing and popping is him trying to scare you so you decide not to eat him. When he does this, scoop him up anyway so he learns that trick won't work on you, and that you don't really like to eat hedgehog. It may also be a permanent occurrence when you reach for him. My hedgehog is super mellow but when I reach into his cage I always get a little tantrum out of him. Once he's out playing he's completely fine again. It's just because they're prey animals and their natural first reaction is "Don't eat me huff huff huff!"

What time of the day is it where you are? Remember the little guys are nocturnal so his cage will be untouched until it's dark enough for him to feel safe to come out. And some hedgehogs like it pitch black.

He won't potty until he consumes something, so don't worry about that yet. And when he finally goes, his poops might be green just from stress. If he's eating kibble, count how many pieces you gave him, leave him alone in pitch darkness for the night, and then in the morning count his food again and see if any are missing.

If he doesn't eat anything by the second night, try a few live mealworms, very small pieces of cooked chicken, or a small amount of wet cat food or baby food with high quality ingredients. And if that doesn't work, you'll have to learn how to syringe feed him until he stops being stubborn. If that's the case, check this thread out: Syringe Feeding Hedgehogs

Hopefully he comes out and eats for you soon!


----------



## ninetshka (Nov 16, 2015)

FinnickHog said:


> Don't leave him alone. His hissing and popping is him trying to scare you so you decide not to eat him. When he does this, scoop him up anyway so he learns that trick won't work on you, and that you don't really like to eat hedgehog. It may also be a permanent occurrence when you reach for him. My hedgehog is super mellow but when I reach into his cage I always get a little tantrum out of him. Once he's out playing he's completely fine again. It's just because they're prey animals and their natural first reaction is "Don't eat me huff huff huff!"
> 
> What time of the day is it where you are? Remember the little guys are nocturnal so his cage will be untouched until it's dark enough for him to feel safe to come out. And some hedgehogs like it pitch black.
> 
> ...


It is currently 3:15PM here, and as you said, since he's nocturnal, it would make sense that he's sleeping. What time do you think is an appropriate time to handle him?  Thank you in advance, and thank you for the helpful link! 
Also, it REALLY hurts to try and pick him up when he is balled up, so is it okay if I initially pick him up in a blanket?


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah, if it's the afternoon he probably won't do much for a while. He had a busy morning by the sounds of it, with his trip home. I would put fresh food and water in his cage just before lights-out, leave him in the dark for two hours, and then go and check on him. If he's eaten you can definitely take him out then. If he hasn't eaten, maybe wait a bit longer and check again.

They can be pretty sharp when they want to be, can't they!? :lol:. I have to pick mine up with the fleece he's sleeping on most of the time, so yes, a blanket would be fine. Try to use something that mainly has either your scent or his scent on it so it's a bit more comforting for him.

Also, I forgot to mention in my last post, but he is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Using a soft fleece blanket to help pick him up is fine. Try to use at least one bare hand to cup him into the fleece. It will help him and you get used to the routine of being picked up.

For me, I wake mine at 8pm and interact (snuggle) with them until 10pm. They are used to the routine and it works for me.


----------



## ninetshka (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice! :grin: I'll try picking him up a bit later, around 7ish, and add some mealworms if he hasn't eaten by tomorrow


----------



## ninetshka (Nov 16, 2015)

Just an update - me and my boyfriend took him out - he hissed a lot initially but he eventually unballed and started running around. We left him for a few hours and when we came back he had escaped! (The lid was left open) Luckily he seemed completely fine. He hasn't eaten any of his changeover food but I left some mealworms and they are gone, so at least he is eating


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Hedgehogs are escape artists. Thankfully you learned your lesson. Now don't let it happen again!


----------



## ninetshka (Nov 16, 2015)

Also, since the cage is in my room, is it still okay to vacuum, or will the noise scare him?


----------



## nicole92 (Dec 21, 2015)

I vacuum around the table my hedgehogs cage is on about once a week or so. He didn't love it at first but it doesn't seem to bother him anymore. He may not be so sure about it - its a new sound - but there are a lot of new sounds and smells for him right now so it is probably okay. If your worried about it stressing him out too much you could give him a few days to settle in to the everyday sounds of your home before introducing the vacuum. My little guy didn't mind it once he figured out it wasn't a sound that would hurt him :blush:


----------



## ninetshka (Nov 16, 2015)

Okay, so it is half midnight where I live and he is seriously SO NOISY. He has a wheel, but I don't think he knows how to use it properly, so he's just running around everywhere like crazy, digging(which consequently is making the cage shake, which is noisy because it's a metal/pan cage), crunching super loudly, and whatever else he is doing. I'm not a light sleeper but I do need it to be rather quiet in order to sleep, I definitley won't be able to sleep with this permananetly 

Would it be okay for me to place him in my living room? The TV is there, but it's not used too often (maybe 3 hours a day), my biggest concern are my 2 cats. Since it's a metal wire cage, I'm worried they could attack him/stick their paws through(my cage is an indoor rabbit hutch similar to a c&c cage). Would it be okay to place him down there? I asked my breeder and she said the cat would probably be scared of the hedgehog.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Most do tend to end up with a healthy respect for the hedgehog, but that tends to be after they've tried to touch hedgie & found out that it's very poky. They'll likely be attracted to the movement & noises, so they could still scare him (or potentially hurt him by sticking their paws in). Is there any other room you could place him in that can be shut off from the cats? If not, I would either get ear plugs & keep him in your room, or get window screening or something that you can ziptie over the cage to keep them from sticking their paws in.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

The cats may be curious about him. Is the lid to the cage secured in such a way that the cats definitely can't get into it? Even though hedgehogs have their quills, it's still very easy for a cat or dog to hurt them even if they don't mean to. I would see how the cats act around the cage before you make a decision. If they spend a lot of time sticking their paws in the cage, I wouldn't move it. That would be way too stressful for any small animal. If they largely ignore it, you could give it a try. Is there another room that could be shut off from the cats that the hedgehog could live in?

My girl lives in the living room, but I only have a dog and the cage is out of reach of the dog. I go about my normal day, so tv gets watched, vacuuming gets done, conversations are had, dog gets played with. Being in the living room amidst all that doesn't bother her, but that's been her every day since she came home.

Of course, you may just get used to his noises. I can hear my girl using her wheel at night and I find it comforting knowing that she's up and okay.


----------



## ninetshka (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you for all your help

One more thing, I just caught him trying to escape from his cage - he can actually fit himself through the bars of his cage. I caught him with his head through trying to kick himself out. What can I do to prevent this? Can I buy plastic sheets to put up against the edges of the cage?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

What sort of cage are you using?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

If his head fits through, the rest can follow. Until the cage is modified, he shouldn't be living with the cats.


----------



## ninetshka (Nov 16, 2015)

shinydistraction said:


> What sort of cage are you using?







This is the cage - I thought it was suitable because it's so large, cheap and has good ventilation but he can actually fit through


----------

